
Facebook faces $1B lawsuit for providing 'material support' to Hamas - jswny
http://www.theverge.com/2016/7/12/12158292/facebook-lawsuit-israel-hamas-palestinian-attacks
======
SEJeff
Aka "there is no place for free speech", sorry, any judge worth their salt
will throw this out.

------
pseingatl
Why would anyone take this seriously?

